# Hygetroping Brown tops with green antifake sticker?



## RockNrolla (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey guys. 



Im a bit curious. A while ago i bought some hygetropin, i've searched like a fool for answers if it's okey or pure garbage but no results. 



I've tested 3.33 Iu, 5 and today i went up to 10. 

I'm feeling some CTS, im a bit sore in my hands but not sure if this is just some placebo or if it's real. I do sweat like a pig, especially at nights but on top of the Hyge im also doing 30mg dbol and 500 mg test that can be the reason of that. 


 I dont got any chance of testing it and since the .com.cn site is no longer available im not able to test the codes either..



I've tried to search for some answers at google for some days but still none. 



Have anyone tested this and knows if it's okey or if i'm ****ed?


//
RockN


----------



## mickems (Mar 4, 2016)

Yeah, pretty much f***ed.


----------



## RockNrolla (Mar 4, 2016)

mickems said:


> Yeah, pretty much f***ed.



Damn, that's what i was afraid of.

The only thing i found confirmed was fake was this package with the same green sticker but the website sad .Asia instead.

Do you know if this one is underdosed or don't got any GH at all in it?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks like hgh to me.


----------



## RockNrolla (Mar 4, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Looks like hgh to me.



It did for me as well, until i found out that the real .com.cn got a blue antifake sticker and not a green one as the one on my package.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd stay away from hyges I heard there's a lot of fakes. hopefully you didn't blow too much money start pinning I guess that's the only way youl find out.


----------



## RockNrolla (Mar 4, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> I'd stay away from hyges I heard there's a lot of fakes. hopefully you didn't blow too much money start pinning I guess that's the only way youl find out.



well, it was'nt cheap. Since i live in one of worlds most expensive countrys and bought some units cuz i thought i hade a reliable source, but still it could've been worse. 

That's the thing, i've been pinning for about 1.5 month. 
I got some side effects, my hands are a bit sore from time to time and i'm thinking it could be the cts if it's not some kind of placebo. 
I sleep like a baby, but that i do without any hgh so i can't really rely on that one either. 
And im on a pretty heavy diet, with some cardio directly after i've pinned at morning so im loosing alot of bf as well but this could as well just be the diet. 

it's kind of a mess, but you live and you learn they say.


----------



## bronco (Mar 4, 2016)

How much do you have? There is a way to test it to see if it's legit or not


----------



## RockNrolla (Mar 4, 2016)

bronco said:


> How much do you have? There is a way to test it to see if it's legit or not



Owh, how? Sounds interessting. I got about 600 units left atm.


----------



## bronco (Mar 5, 2016)

RockNrolla said:


> Owh, how? Sounds interessting. I got about 600 units left atm.



Do you have a labcorp in your area? If so you can go to privatemdlabs.com and order the human growth hormone test cost around $50.

Inject 8 to 10 iu of hgh 
Go to labcorp aproximately 3 hours later for blood draw, preferably first thing in the morning.
Some say fasting is necessary. I would fast for at least 10 hours.
I beleive you will want your test results to be around 10.0 ng/ml or higher. If I am wrong someone correct me


----------



## RockNrolla (Mar 5, 2016)

bronco said:


> Do you have a labcorp in your area? If so you can go to privatemdlabs.com and order the human growth hormone test cost around $50.
> 
> Inject 8 to 10 iu of hgh
> Go to labcorp aproximately 3 hours later for blood draw, preferably first thing in the morning.
> ...



Okey, yeah i've read something about that. But unfortunately im not from America nor the UK, so we dont got any labcorps what i know about.

We are just able to go see a doctor, they're taken some samples and sends to lab and the doctor sends the testresults home. It's just in extreme cases they're testing the hormones if they even test for HGH then.


----------

